
Using Hashicorp Vault on Kubernetes - lucyinkedup
https://caylent.com/using-hashicorp-vault-on-kubernetes
======
mindcrash
You could also just fetch and configure the Vault operator
([https://github.com/coreos/vault-operator](https://github.com/coreos/vault-
operator)) and be done with it.

